

Ask HN: How do you securely share login details and files with your team? - JonoBB

As our team has been growing, we&#x27;ve found it increasingly difficult to securely share various login credentials, SSH keys and the like with team members.<p>Ideally we&#x27;d like something with permissions (so user A can view credential A, but not credential B, for example).<p>How are you doing this in your team?
======
barryhand
Dashlane is perfect for this
[https://www.dashlane.com/teams](https://www.dashlane.com/teams)

------
joe_white101
I've used passpack in past and it worked quite well.

------
orliesaurus
we use meldium at mashape, you have all that stuff to manage access

~~~
junto
That's a really cool service. I wonder though how it works. Does it login to
these services as a proxy and then pass the session cookie to the employee?

